# Candian LAV III ATGM



## tiking (19 Oct 2007)

I'm looking for pics of this vehicle. I have seen only one and it wasn't clear. A walk around would be perfect but just any would do. I'm especially interested in the top hull and back views if possible but as I said before everything and anything would do. 

BTW, is this vehicle in use any where?? Thanks.


----------



## ArmyRick (19 Oct 2007)

The LAV TUA? I beleive www.sfu.ca/casr has pictures of it.


----------



## tiking (20 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the reply but I am talking about this variant of the TUA or whatever version it is:


----------



## MrWhyt (20 Oct 2007)

I don't think thats a Canadian LAV III. That looks sort of like the turret for the US Stryker ATGM variant.


----------



## tiking (20 Oct 2007)

It looks like it but it is not. I was thinking it may be a prototype or newer version of a Canadian variant. If you look at the right side you will see the air vent is slanted just like the Canadian LAV III. That's why I am assuming it is Canadian.


----------



## MrWhyt (20 Oct 2007)

> I was thinking it may be a prototype or newer version of a Canadian variant


I doubt it is, the number of LAV TUA conversions have been cut (as far as I know) so I don't think there is money/plans for a new variant.


----------



## McG (21 Oct 2007)

That is a US Stryker.
Might be some Photoshop at play to creat that pic though.


----------



## Bane (21 Oct 2007)

+1 to MCG 
That is not a real pic.

Is this what you were looking for?
http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/wes/wes_equipments/lav_iii_tua.jpg




Edited to fix link


----------



## tiking (21 Oct 2007)

MCG said:
			
		

> That is a US Stryker.
> Might be some Photoshop at play to creat that pic though.



Sorry but that is not a US Stryker. The turret and vent placement is different. Please look carefully. They're both different. Here is a pic of the US Stryker AGTM:








BTW, how can you tell the pic is not real? Also Are ther any pics of the LAV III engineer variant?


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Oct 2007)

tiking said:
			
		

> ....BTW, how can you tell the pic is not real? Also Are ther any pics of the LAV III engineer variant?



It's a PR departments "impression of..." composite image.    

http://www.army-guide.com/eng/product2223.html?PHPSESSID=49961 






...the TOW turret is lower on the picture earlier in the thread than this website, but it's the same base picture....someone's just messing with the height of the turret and the elevation shaft.

This project (an elevated TOW system, or ETS) started life in 1999, trialled on a Danish M113: http://www.armyvehicles.dk/ets_m113.htm / http://www.f-sds.com/elevated-tow-systems.html






There was apparently only one prototype system made on the M113 chassis in 1999.  There are no references to the 2 missile (or even the original 4-TOW configuration) ever being mounted to a LAV.

G2G


----------



## tiking (21 Oct 2007)

Okay. Thanks for the explanation.Are there any pics of the LAV III engineer variant?


----------



## geo (21 Oct 2007)

rotten pic but here ya go
LAV Engineer variant...


----------



## tiking (21 Oct 2007)

Thanks. difficult to see. what is the big object in the back? I take it there are not so many pics of this unit, is tere?


----------



## McG (21 Oct 2007)

The back has a hose reel for hydraulic toils (like the old M113 SEV)
BTW- Ever theStryker had low production runs in the early stages. The only nation with that ATGM turret on a LAV is the USA.


----------



## 3rd Herd (22 Oct 2007)

MrWhyt said:
			
		

> I doubt it is, the number of LAV TUA conversions have been cut (as far as I know) so I don't think there is money/plans for a new variant.



Found this:
http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/canada-converting-lav-iii-tuavs-to-infantry-carriers-03610/
Canada Converting LAV-III TUAVs to Infantry Carriers
15-Aug-2007 18:19 
The Canadian Department of National Defence has awarded Genertal Dynamics Land Systems – Canada a C$ 49.2 million (about $46.3 million) contract to take 33 LAV-III chassis originally manufactured under a previous contract for LAV-III TOW Under Armour (TUA) vehicles, and convert them into infantry carriers. GDLS – Canada will oversee the LAV-III TUAV conversion and act as the lead integrator. Rheinmetall Canada of Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec, will supply the Remote Weapon Station, which will feature a universal gun cradle capable of mounting 5.56, 7.62 and 12.7 mm armaments and a cooled thermal sight system. Delivery of the converted Infantry Section Carriers will occur from June 2008 – March 2009. GDLS release.

The LAV-III is known as the Piranha-III in Europe, and is also the base platform for the USA's Styker family of vehicles; the nearest equivalent to the LAV-III TUAV would be the USA's M1134 Stryker ATGM. Canada's LAV-IIIs, however, have displayed mixed performance in Afghanistan. Their mobility and 25mm autocannon fire support has proven useful on the roads and in cities, but the vehicle is unable to handle significant swathes of Afghan terrain, and is prone to high wear if used off-road. That last issue may help to explain the current conversion project, and these issues were also the catalyst for Canada's recent decisions to deploy Leopard C2 (1A5) tanks in theater, scrap the LAV-III Mobile Gun System and MMEV projects, and purchase Leopard 2A4/2A6 tanks.

Also:

L AV I I I I AV, "P E R S U A S I V E I N P E A C E , I N V I N C I B L E I N WA R"
http://www.generaldynamics.com/news/press_releases/2000/Friday,%20November%2017,%202000%20Images/IAV%20Info%20Brochure2.pdf

Light Armored Vehicle-Anti-Tank (LAV-AT)
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/lav-at-specs.htm
(no pictures just specifications)

United States Marine Corps Weapons & Equipment
Light Armored Vehicle-Anti-Tank (LAV-AT)
http://usmilitary.about.com/library/milinfo/marinefacts/bllavat.htm


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Oct 2007)

LAVIIIs without turrets do exist, I thought they were an urban legend! Time to start lobbying LCMM.


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2007)

Ohhh.. these LAV IIIs will have a RWS station... put a C6 or a .50cal on her & she'll be lethal enough.

Also, cosnidering the LAVs we have lost in combat, there may very well be some 25mm turrets hanging around and available.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Oct 2007)

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> LAVIIIs without turrets do exist, I thought they were an urban legend! Time to start lobbying LCMM.



Last I saw was 20+ sitting in a warehouse in London. I'd heard the RWS talk, and was wondering when it would come about.


----------



## McG (26 Oct 2007)

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> LAVIIIs without turrets do exist, I thought they were an urban legend! Time to start lobbying LCMM.


What do you want to lobby the LCMM for?  That person will have no authority to buy more at your request (you’d need to lobby DLR for that) and what has been bought already has a future planned for it.


----------



## domainiax (5 Mar 2008)

Try this link see if this is what you are looking for
http://hedgehoghollow.com/buzz/Colour_Guide/img/LAV_III.jpg


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2008)

domainiax said:
			
		

> Try this link see if this is what you are looking for
> http://hedgehoghollow.com/buzz/Colour_Guide/img/LAV_III.jpg



That is your standard LAV III.


----------

